# Sounds weird but its actually pretty good.



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

The past couple years they have a "Creative Chili Cook Off" where my wife works. She's a graphic artist and it's kind of a fun thing to do where they really judge the creativity of the display along with the chili recipe you make. Well she decided to try "Peanut Butter Chili" this time. It sounded horrible to me but she wanted to make it so she went and got the stuff and got busy. I was pretty skeptical and really didn't expect it to be edible. She made a BIG batch of it last night because the contest was today. She took a portion of it to work in the crock pot and left the rest here. I figured we'd just have to eat (or throw out ) the rest. I wasn't feeling too well last night so I didn't try it before I went to bed. All day I was dreading dinner time because I really didn't want to try it. But the time came and I figured it was time. I made a big batch of skillet cornbread and heated up the Chili. A little while ago I dished out a small bowl and prepared myself for the worst. To my surprise its not bad at all! It's a little strange at first but after the first two or three bites, it grew on me. Overall I'd have to say that I actually liked it. It turns out that apparently so did everybody else at work because she said that they finished off every last bit of it and she brought the crock pot home completely empty. 

She got the recipe from Food Network. It's pretty much vegetarian because it's just tomatoes, beans, and a few other spices and such. If you're feeling adventurous go ahead and give it a try. She made a triple batch I think and we've got quite a bit left but I'm sure we'll put a good dent in it this weekend. But the basic recipe doesn't make a whole lot so if you give it a try and don't like it, you're not out much and it's pretty quick and easy to make. Here's a link to the recipe....

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/robert-irvine/peanut-butter-chili-recipe/index.html

Give it a shot, I think you'll be surprised.

John


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Speaking of chili John, I made a batch of your White Chili recipe you posted on here a year or so ago for dinner tonight. I'd been having a craving for it for a few days so got the ingrediants and made it tonight. My son and his girlfriend loved it! And the best thing is I made enough for leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Cool!
I tell ya what, that's gonna be better tomorrow. That's a good recipe when it's fresh. But when it's been able to sit for a day or so, it gets really good.

Glad you liked it.

John


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

jpollman said:


> Cool!
> I tell ya what, that's gonna be better tomorrow. That's a good recipe when it's fresh. But when it's been able to sit for a day or so, it gets really good.
> 
> Glad you liked it.
> ...


You're right, I've made it several times and it does seem to get better as it sits overnight. Thats why I always adjust the recipe for how many I'm feeding so I make sure I have enough for leftovers for me!


----------

